# the new batch



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2015)

drug these out yesterday . waiting for a mill date from the sawmiser dude. some real brutes. giant red and spalted white oaks. and 25 big spalted ambrosia logs . skid steer had to drag the one red out too dam massive. still got to cut down a giant black walnut that was givin to me. its next. ill be a little busy I think

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2015)

Oh yeah there's a few good blanks and boards there. Hey Duck you flipping that bar over every time you sharpen your chain?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2015)

Good lord brother and I thought I've been busy! I love those red maples, such great color in those. That one big maple is going to have some nice ambrosia as well, make sure the miller rotates the log to get the most ambrosia boards out of it. The outer part will have the best ambrosia figure and the inner part will be more plain. Great looking stuff Dave!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 25, 2015)

Nice ugly duckling wood !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Oh yeah there's a few good blanks and boards there. Hey Duck you flipping that bar over every time you sharpen your chain?


flip it every time and ive been going through a few chains lately. i sold quite a few thousand bf since last fall . all most out need more nowdam people keep calling turning into a frickin job anymore

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Good lord brother and I thought I've been busy! I love those red maples, such great color in those. That one big maple is going to have some nice ambrosia as well, make sure the miller rotates the log to get the most ambrosia boards out of it. The outer part will have the best ambrosia figure and the inner part will be more plain. Great looking stuff Dave!!


will do greg iv been makeing a killing on live edge slabs cant keep enough in stock along with 5/4 live edge boards.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2015)

That's a passel o logs I doubt you'll run out of stuff to do anytime soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (May 25, 2015)

Looks like a lot of fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 25, 2015)

I am looking for a job like that.
Thanks for the pics
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (May 25, 2015)

It must suck being you. 
Nice haul. Looking forward to the after milling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2015)

That's a venerable forest you've got there! Nice to have such incredible logs at your disposal. Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (May 26, 2015)

I'm about half disabled and I admire your strength and tenacity to be able to drop all those trees. That's REAL work, and a lot of it. My hat is off to you... 
@Kevin, why do you flip the bar each time? Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I'm about half disabled and I admire your strength and tenacity to be able to drop all those trees. That's REAL work, and a lot of it. My hat is off to you...
> @Kevin, why do you flip the bar each time? Gary


Because the bar wears, flipping it makes it wear evenly on both sides and keeps the chain running true and with less resistance. If you never flip the bar your only getting half the life out of the bar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 27, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Because the bar wears, flipping it makes it wear evenly on both sides and keeps the chain running true and with less resistance. If you never flip the bar your only getting half the life out of the bar.


Now I know. Thanks. Will start flipping my bars. Gary


----------



## justallan (May 27, 2015)

Nice bunch of logs, Duck.
I'm just now getting around to falling and decking now and should be taking the mill to the mountain this weekend, hopefully.
Play safe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 27, 2015)

justallan said:


> Nice bunch of logs, Duck.
> I'm just now getting around to falling and decking now and should be taking the mill to the mountain this weekend, hopefully.
> Play safe!


thanks brother --you too allen

Reactions: Like 1


----------

